# EthanMCuber’s Cubing Progression: Trying to get sub6 pyra, sub8 skewb, sub19 3x3



## EthanMCuber (Oct 30, 2022)

Hi everyone! Here are my pbs for each event listed above:

Pyra: 2.39 single, 4.99 ao5
2x2: 1.01 single, 3.69 ao5 (just luck tho)
skewb: 4.02, 7.75
3x3: 13.29, 16.92
4x4: 1:02, 1:11.47

Note: I’ll mostly be posting about pyra, as its my main event


----------



## EthanMCuber (Oct 30, 2022)

Not even an hour after posting, I got a new PB ao5 on Pyra!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-30
avg of 5: 4.79

Time List:
1. (7.60) L U B' L U' B' L' R' l' r' b' 
2. (3.74) U' L' U' L R' U' R L b' u' 
3. 4.30 B' L' U L B L U' B' l' r' b 
4. 6.01 U' L' B L B' R B' U l u 
5. 4.05 R B' R' B' U L U' R' b'


----------



## EthanMCuber (Oct 31, 2022)

First sub4 mo3!!!
coulda gotten pb avg5 too but messed up

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-30
mean of 3: 3.96

Time List:
1. 5.78 U' L' B U B U' B' L' l' r' b u 
2. 2.40 U B L' B L B U B' 0.01 off my pb single
3. 3.69 B' R U B' U B U R' l r' b' u'


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 7, 2022)

Pb 3x3 mo3 ao5 and ao12!!!
*Mo3*

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-06
mean of 3: 16.08

Time List:
1. 15.53 R2 F2 D L2 F2 U F2 U' F2 D' F D B' D' L' B D' F' D' L' 
2. 17.01 B' U' R2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 L D2 R B L2 U F R 
3. 15.70 U' B2 D F2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L B F L D2 L2 F' U2 R2

*Ao5*

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-06
avg of 5: 16.74

Time List:
1. 17.50 L D R' B' D2 R2 B R' U2 L D2 L' F2 D2 L2 F2 L' U2 F' U' 
2. (15.53) R2 F2 D L2 F2 U F2 U' F2 D' F D B' D' L' B D' F' D' L' 
3. 17.01 B' U' R2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 L D2 R B L2 U F R 
4. 15.70 U' B2 D F2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L B F L D2 L2 F' U2 R2 
5. (22.15) F' B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D2 U R2 U' B2 D L' B2 U2 L B F L' B2

*Ao12*
Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-06
avg of 12: 18.18

Time List:
1. 17.50 L D R' B' D2 R2 B R' U2 L D2 L' F2 D2 L2 F2 L' U2 F' U' 
2. (15.53) R2 F2 D L2 F2 U F2 U' F2 D' F D B' D' L' B D' F' D' L' 
3. 17.01 B' U' R2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 L D2 R B L2 U F R 
4. 15.70 U' B2 D F2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L B F L D2 L2 F' U2 R2 
5. (22.15) F' B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D2 U R2 U' B2 D L' B2 U2 L B F L' B2 
6. 17.84 D2 F' R2 U B2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 U2 R F' U' B2 D' B' F2 D' 
7. 18.83 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' F' L R D F' D2 L2 B2 L' 
8. 21.33 U' R2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 D B2 D R B D' F L' U B2 L2 R' F2 
9. 17.51 L' B2 D2 F2 U2 R' B2 R B' F U R' U2 F' D L2 F2 
10. 20.98 F R' F2 L' B U' F L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 U2 L D2 R U' R2 
11. 18.02 R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F L2 R2 B R2 F L' U R' B' U' F2 R' U2 F' L2 
12. 17.05 U L F D' L2 D' R2 U R2 U R2 F2 U B' L2 U' B D2 R' U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 7, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> First sub4 mo3!!!
> coulda gotten pb avg5 too but messed up
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-30
> ...


Nice yo.

How do you practice L4E recognition?


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 12, 2022)

U B U' R' U B' U b'

PB single of 2.24!


abunickabhi said:


> Nice yo.
> 
> How do you practice L4E recognition?


I don’t really. I do intuitive L4E and I don’t like learning unnecessary algs, so yeah


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 14, 2022)

PB 2x2 Mo3 and another sub-4 ao5!!!!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-13
mean of 3: 3.35

Time List:
1. 3.01 U F2 R' U F2 R F2 U' F' 
2. 3.84 R' U F U F2 R' F U F2 
3. 3.20 F' U2 R' U F' U2 R2 U2 R'

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-13
avg of 5: 3.73

Time List:
1. (3.01) U F2 R' U F2 R F2 U' F' 
2. 3.84 R' U F U F2 R' F U F2 
3. 3.20 F' U2 R' U F' U2 R2 U2 R' 
4. (5.75) F R2 U F R2 F' U R' U' 
5. 4.15 R U' F' R U2 F' R2 F U' F2


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 19, 2022)

NO WAYYYYYYY!!!!!

PB 2BLD single of 35.44 seconds, almost cutting my previous pb in half (which was 1:05.62)!!!!

Also PB Mo3 of 1:03.50, which is better than my previous pb single!!!


----------



## Garf (Nov 19, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> NO WAYYYYYYY!!!!!
> 
> PB 2BLD single of 35.44 seconds, almost cutting my previous pb in half (which was 1:05.62)!!!!
> 
> Also PB Mo3 of 1:03.50, which is better than my previous pb single!!!


In theory, you can one-look a 2-bld solve. You just need to know EG, which might be easier to use in 2BLD solves if you are learning EG already.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 19, 2022)

Garf said:


> In theory, you can one-look a 2-bld solve. You just need to know EG, which might be easier to use in 2BLD solves if you are learning EG already.


In theory? Wrong word choice. It's already been proven years ago that it is no theory. Also, how is using a method tailored for blind solving (I will assume OP) not one-looking? To me, one-looking doesn't entail only using speed solving methods. That is way too arbitrary. You don't even need to know EG, you can use CLL, Ortega, Guimond, HD, Soap, LBL, Will it be harder; yes, but people have used CFOP to solve a 3x3 blindfolded so clearly solving a 2x2 with simpler methods isn't impossible.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 19, 2022)

Garf said:


> In theory, you can one-look a 2-bld solve. You just need to know EG, which might be easier to use in 2BLD solves if you are learning EG already.


Well, I don’t know EG lol. I just do setup moves and T Perms


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 19, 2022)

I was doing Skewb for 15 minutes and I got 4 PBs!

Singles:

3.98 L' U' L U B' L' B R @2022-11-19 14:16:04 (Not PB, but sub 4 which is insane)
3.59 L' R' L' B U' R' L B @2022-11-19 14:12:21

Mo3:

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-19
mean of 3: 5.54

Time List:
1. 8.42 U B L B R L' B' L B 
2. 4.61 B R' U' L B' L U' B U 
3. 3.59 L' R' L' B U' R' L B

Ao5:

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-19
avg of 5: 6.02

Time List:
1. 4.61 B R' U' L B' L U' B U 
2. (3.59) L' R' L' B U' R' L B 
3. (10.01) L' U' L R B' R' U R 
4. 5.55 U' R U' R L B R U' B' 
5. 7.89 B R' U' L U B' L U

Ao12:

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-19
avg of 12: 6.87

Time List:
1. 4.61 B R' U' L B' L U' B U 
2. (3.59) L' R' L' B U' R' L B 
3. 10.01 L' U' L R B' R' U R 
4. 5.55 U' R U' R L B R U' B' 
5. 7.89 B R' U' L U B' L U 
6. 6.58 U' B' L' B R' U B' R' 
7. 9.09 R B L' U R U' B' R U' 
8. 10.22 U L B R' L B' L' U' 
9. 3.98 L' U' L U B' L' B R 
10. (11.81) R' B' U R' B R B L R 
11. 6.00 B U L' R U B' L R' 
12. 4.74 B L' R' U R' U B' U B'

Overall, I’m really happy with that skewb session!


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 20, 2022)

whats so funny @NigelTheCuber ?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 20, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> whats so funny @NigelTheCuber ?





EthanMCuber said:


> sub 4 which is insane


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 20, 2022)

Hey, I average like 8-9 seconds, so you can’t blame me.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 20, 2022)

But my pb avg is 6.02


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 20, 2022)

New PB Skewb ao5!!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-20
avg of 5: 6.00

Time List:
1. (4.21) L' B L' U' L' R B U R 
2. 4.72 L' B' R U' B' R U R' U' 
3. 7.83 U' L' U' R' U' L R L' U' 
4. (11.00+) R B R' B L' U' B L 
5. 5.46 R' U' L' R' B U' L' R' U'


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 20, 2022)

11.54 Sq1 PB single!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

(1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-5, -4) I was doing letscube lol


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 3, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-02
avg of 5: 3.99

Time List:
1. 4.36 U' R F2 R F2 U F' R2 F2 
2. (4.76) F U F' R F U2 F R2 F' 
3. 3.83 F U2 F R2 U2 R F2 R' F2 
4. 3.77 R U F2 R2 U F' U2 R' F 
5. (2.88) R2 F' R2 F2 U R' U2 R2 U'

Nice, not PB, but still amazing!


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 9, 2022)

No way! Pyra ao12 PB!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-08
avg of 12: 6.06

Time List:
1. 4.25 U R U' L' R B' L' B' l r' 
2. 7.75 B R L U B' R' B' L' l' r' b 
3. (4.03) B U L' U B' R' B U' r b u' 
4. 7.31 L' U' R' U' B U' B' L' r b u' 
5. (9.02) L' U' L' B' U' B R U L l' b 
6. 7.06 R U' R' B' U' R U' B l 
7. 5.54 B' L' B' U R B' L' R' r' b' 
8. 5.66 L R' U' L R' L' B L' l' r b 
9. 6.27 U L B' L' R' B' L U' B' l b' u 
10. 4.57 U L R' L' R' L' U' L' r' b u' 
11. 7.51 R L' U L' B' U' B' L l r' u' 
12. 4.63 U' R B L' B L R' U


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 19, 2022)

PB 2x2 Ao12!

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-12-19
best 2x2 average of 12: 4.35

Solves:
1. 5.97 F2 U2 R2 U R F2 R' U
2. 4.70 F2 R2 U F' U F' U F2
3. 4.65 F2 U F' R U2 R' F U R U'
4. 3.19 R U2 R' F2 U2 R' F U
5. 4.62 R U R' F2 R F U2 R' U'
6. 4.68 U2 F' R U' F U R2 F' R'
7. 6.80 F' R U2 R' U' R2 U' R2
8. 3.82 F' R2 F2 U R' U' R U2
9. 2.60 F2 U' F R F' U2 R2 U' F
10. 4.15 F' U' R F U2 F R2 F U'
11. 3.92 F U2 R2 F2 R' F' R2 F
12. 3.76 R U R' F R2 F' R2 U'

I’m going to stop practicing 2x2 for a while, as I have a comp coming up in the next month with no 2x2.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 19, 2022)

PB Skewb Ao12!

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-12-19
best Skewb average of 12: 6.80

Solves:
1. 5.96 R U' B R' B' U' L B R' U' R'
2. 6.97 B U L R' U' L' U B' L' R' L'
3. 8.54 B' L' B' U' L R' L R B' R' L'
4. 5.63 L' U' R' U R' L' B' U' R L U'
5. 6.59 R L' B' U L R' B' U B' R' L'
6. 4.74 U' R' L R' U' R' B' R U' L' U'
7. 7.38 R' U' R U' B U L U B' R' L'
8. 8.99 U' L' B' L' R' B L R B U' R'
9. 4.76 B U R' B L U B' R' L' U' R'
10. 6.06 U L' R' B L B U B' L U' R'
11. 8.11 L' B' R B' R' U' L' U R' U R'
12. 8.03 R B R U B' U R' U' B' L' U'


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 19, 2022)

Most consistent counting solves ever for an ao5 on Skewb

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-12-19
current Skewb average of 5: 6.91

Solves:
1. 6.91 L U' B' U L B L B' U L' U'
2. 6.92 R U' L R B' R B R' U' R' L'
3. (7.14) U B R' B R L U' B L' R' L'
4. (6.44) L' B L U' B' R L R L R' L'
5. 6.90 B L' R B' U' R' U R' B' L' U'


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 20, 2022)

PB single, ao5, and ao12 on Pyra!!!!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-20
single: 2.38

Time List:
1. 2.38 R L U L U' R' U' R' b

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-20
avg of 5: 4.42

Time List:
1. 4.61 B' L' B U' B R' B' L' u' 
2. 4.31 B' L' R' U B' R B R' r' u 
3. 4.33 U' R' U B L' B' U' B l' r' b' 
4. (9.35) B L' B L R' L R' U l r' b u' 
5. (2.38) R L U L U' R' U' R' b

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-20
avg of 12: 5.53

Time List:
1. 6.41 B' L B' U B' L' U B' l r 
2. 4.61 B' L' B U' B R' B' L' u'
3. 4.31 B' L' R' U B' R B R' r' u 
4. 4.33 U' R' U B L' B' U' B l' r' b' 
5. 9.35 B L' B L R' L R' U l r' b u' 
6. (2.38) R L U L U' R' U' R' b
7. 5.04 L R' U' R' B R' B' U' r' b' 
8. 6.03 R' L U L B L U' R' l' r' b 
9. (9.39) R' L' B' R' L' R U' L l r b' u' 
10. 6.43 L U B U' R U' L' R' l r' b 
11. 4.50 L' U' L B' U' B R B l' r' u 
12. 4.26 B L' U' L' U' L' B R r b' u'


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 20, 2022)

FIRST EVER SUB 2 ON PYRA!!!!

1.83 B' U' L' U L U B' U' l r' @2022-12-20 11:06:56

i one-looked it


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 24, 2022)

Beat my PB ao12 by 0.29 seconds!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-23
avg of 12: 5.24

Time List:
1. 4.09 U L' B L' R L' B' L' 
2. (3.78) L' B' U L' R L' U' B r' b 
3. 5.32 R L R U B' U R' U l b u 
4. 5.46 B R' U' L R' U L' R' l' r' b' u 
5. (11.73) R L B' U R' L' R' B' R' r' u 
6. 6.28 R B' R U L' B' U L B r 
7. 4.95 R' U L' R' U' R' L' R' r u 
8. 3.86 L U' L' U L B L' R' b u' 
9. 5.28 B' L' B U R' U' L' B l' u' 
10. 5.56 U' L B' U L' B' U' B l' u' 
11. 6.73 U' L' U' R L' U L B' L' l' r b' 
12. 4.91 L B' U B' L' U' B U r' u


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 26, 2022)

NO WAY!!!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-25
avg of 5: 4.21

Time List:
1. (3.49) R U R B U L B R r b 
2. (7.10) U' B' L B' U' B U' L' R r b' u' 
3. 4.54 U L' U' L U L' U' R' l' u 
4. 4.31 B L' B U' L' R' L' R' l r' b' 
5. 3.78 B' R B' L' R' B U R r b

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-25
avg of 12: 4.80

Time List:
1. 4.29 L' B' L B' R U' B R l' b' u 
2. (3.49) R U R B U L B R r b 
3. 7.10 U' B' L B' U' B U' L' R r b' u' 
4. 4.54 U L' U' L U L' U' R' l' u 
5. 4.31 B L' B U' L' R' L' R' l r' b' 
6. 3.78 B' R B' L' R' B U R r b 
7. 5.49 R L' B' R' U' B L' R' r' b 
8. 4.98 U R L' B' L U' B' U' l' b' 
9. (7.88) U L R U' R' B U B r' u' 
10. 4.58 U' L' U R' B R' L R' l r b u 
11. 5.15 U B' U R L' U' R L r 
12. 3.78 U' L B' L B' L B L l'


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 26, 2022)

PB ao5 on Pyra!!!! I’ve really been on a roll these past few days. Maybe soon I’ll post a video on here.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-26
avg of 5: 4.03

Time List:
1. 4.04 R U' L B R L' B' U' r' b u 
2. 4.11 L' U' B R' B U' R' L l r b 
3. 3.93 U R' B L R' U L' U R' l r' u' 
4. (7.00) U B R' L U' L U B' l r' u' 
5. (3.89) U' B L U' B L' B R' B' l'


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 29, 2022)

PB Pyra ao12!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-28
avg of 12: 4.66

Time List:
1. 3.89 U' B L U' B L' B R' B' l' 
2. 5.04 L' B R' B U' L U B' l' u' 
3. 3.53 U' L' R B' R L' B U' L' b 
4. 5.56 B R L' U B' U L R l b 
5. 3.95 U' B L' R U' R' U' R B' r' b' 
6. (2.92) L' R' U' B R' U' L R' l' r' 
7. (7.32) L R L' B' R' L B L l r' u' 
8. 6.75 L' U' B R U' R L' U' l b 
9. 3.68 B' R L U' L B' R' U l' r b' u' 
10. 6.68 U' R U' R U B L' B l u 
11. 3.52 B R' U' B' U B' R U' l b' 
12. 3.99 R L B R' L' B R' B R l' b'


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 29, 2022)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
1.18 U L B' L' B U' R' B r b' @2022-12-29 14:50:13

Easiest scramble I’ve seen in my life.

PB! (second ever sub-2)


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 31, 2022)

I was practicing 3x3 for a little bit, then this happened:

12.70 D B2 U B2 L2 D' U2 R2 U2 B' R2 D B' D' F2 D' R' B2 @2022-12-30 16:02:42
Beat my PB by .59 seconds!


----------



## EthanMCuber (Jan 1, 2023)

Another PB 3x3 single!

12.66 U' R' D2 B' D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 F D2 B L' F @2022-12-31 16:43:54

Edit: 2 minutes later, I got a PB mo3 and ao5!!!


----------



## EthanMCuber (Jan 4, 2023)

NO WAY!

Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-04
mean of 3: 3.37

Time List:
1. 3.03 B' U B' L R' U L' U' r' b' u 
2. 2.88 R B' R' B L R' U R l' b 
3. 4.20 L' U' R B R' U' R' B' l' r' u


----------



## EthanMCuber (Jan 5, 2023)

PB 2x2 ao12!
Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-04
avg of 12: 4.48

Time List:
1. 3.44 U R2 U2 F' U2 R' U2 R2 U' 
2. (5.80) R' F' U F R F2 U F' U 
3. 4.61 R2 U R' F' U2 F U2 R' U' 
4. 4.02 U R2 F2 U R U' F2 R F' R' 
5. 3.85 R U2 R' U R U F R' F' 
6. 4.83 F2 U' F' R2 F' R U2 R' U 
7. 4.68 F' U' R' F R F' R2 U2 R2 
8. (3.18) R F' R F' U2 R2 F2 R2 U' 
9. 4.86 U R2 U F2 U F' R' F' U 
10. 4.96 F U' F R' F2 R F' R2 F' 
11. 5.00 F R U F' R U2 R' U R F' 
12. 4.57 U2 R F' U2 F R U' R' U'


----------



## EthanMCuber (Jan 7, 2023)

3x3 14.13 Mo3 with a 12.05 PB single!
1. 13.52: L F2 U' F2 R U F L2 F2 U' F2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F'
2. 12.05: F' R' F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D B2 R2 D' U' B' R D U B U B2 D
3. 16.83: R F U2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F' R' F' L2 B F D2 L'


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 7, 2023)

EthanMCuber said:


> 3x3 14.13 Mo3 with a 12.03 PB single!
> 1. 13.52: L F2 U' F2 R U F L2 F2 U' F2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F'
> 2. 12.05: F' R' F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D B2 R2 D' U' B' R D U B U B2 D
> 3. 16.83: R F U2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F' R' F' L2 B F D2 L'


It says 12.03 PB single, but then below it says 12.05


----------



## EthanMCuber (Jan 7, 2023)

whoops thanks for telling me lol


----------

